# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  طائرة الهليكبتر برموت كنترول  مناسبة  للمنتزهات والاماكن الترفيهيه

## رجل المستقبل

*السلام عليكم  ورحمة  الله  وبركاتة*

*هل تبحث عن هدية لطفلك*

*الان طائرة للاطفال لاسلكية مع جهاز تحكم مدى 20متر مناسبة الاماكن الترفيهيه والمنتزهات*

*بطارية قابلة للشحن*

*مناسبة للاطفال فوق عمر 14*

*تحكم دقيق للطيران*

*جهاز تحكم عن بعد, شاحن مروحة خلفية اضافية*

* يمكن للطائرة التحليق للأعلى و الأسفل _ الأمام و الخلف _ الجانب الأيمن و الأيسر* 


*الطيران الليلي رائع حيث تأتي الطائرة بضوء إل إي دي أمامي و إنارة جانبية*


* عند سقوط الهليكبتر فإن الأضرار لن تكون كبيرة بسبب خفة الوزن و مرونة الهيكل و المراوح*



*ملاحظه/ حجم الطائرة من نوع وسط*



*السعر قطاعي 130ريال  

لطلب الاتصال على / 0541743307

طبعا الحجم اكبر من الا في الصورة



*

----------

